
Ex-Uber executive Anthony Levandowski pleads guilty to trade secret theft - atupem
https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2020/03/19/levandowski-guilty/
======
granzymes
So he is admitting guilt but is still fighting with Uber over who has to pay
for a $179 million judgement to Google. Does the former affect the latter?

